
Only two notebooks worth to buy - horejsek
http://blog.horejsek.com/only-two-notebooks-worth-to-buy
======
wheresvic1
I'll save you all a click - author is a developer and recommends chromebook or
a Mac based on personal experience (trackpad, keyboard cited as being
amazing).

No technical comparison provided.

------
kowdermeister
Why is this even here? There are lots of good notebooks out there. I'd
recommend ultrabooks. I don't even have one, only a Inspiron 13 5000 2-in-1.
The touchpad is one of its best component. Large, smooth and the driver
supports lots of gestures.

I use the tablet mode often also. Sometimes it's better to scroll by touching
the screen. Weakest part is the audio part, the manufacturer's driver is
glitchy and I can't find a good replacement.

------
rbanffy
I routinely switch between a Dell, an Acer and a Macbook Pro and, quite
frankly, they all work for me. What the Acer lacks in display and keyboard it
makes up for in weight (it's one of those cheap "Windows Cloudbooks", now with
Fedora 26 and extra RAM, very couch-friendly) and battery life. What the Dell
(now with Ubuntu 17.04, most of the time attached to a big screen, a Unicomp
PC122 keyboard and a reasonable mouse) lacks in display quality, charm and
weight, it offers in versatility (sometimes the optical drive _is_ handy after
all) and the Macbook Pro is very good, but HFS+ is the crappiest filesystem
I've used in over a decade (even NTFS is better). Build quality is unrivalled,
however and the newer models maintain that tradition (even if the keyboard
takes some time getting used to).

~~~
horejsek
The question is if we need to care about what is used inside. Actually I feel
that when there is at least 4 GB RAM (better more) then I can do anything. I
didn't cared about computing power for many years and I'm software developer
who runs a lot of things during development. That's why I care about how it's
pleasant to use instead of technical details. :-)

~~~
rbanffy
4 gigs is a bit constrained for me - browsers these days take up a lot of
memory. Processing power is also a nice to have since few things are more
distracting than sluggish operations. If my tests run for 10 minutes the odds
of my mind wandering elsewhere increase.

~~~
horejsek
True. Personally I run only unit tests or tests which do something with my
code and the hard work of running all kind of tests I keep for server. Well,
all the hard work I do at some server, at least home. Maybe that's why I
stopped thinking about that and want notebook which just work out of the box.

------
gibbitz
I was surprised that as a developer the poster complained about the trackpad
so much. I wish I could get a system where I didn't need a pointing device at
all. It just gets in the way of typing. I also personally hate gestures on
trackpads. When I use them I only expect the level of interaction that I could
get 10 years ago (move, click, right click, maybe scroll) and am frequently
surprised by backward scroll axis, browsers going to the previous site etc. --
due to a brush with the track pad. The sooner trackpads are removed from these
devices the better. That won't work for most people, but as a developer, I
could do without it.

------
Jonnax
I really need to sit down with a Mac for a while and figure out why the
touchpad is really good.

I've got two laptops I use daily right now a Lenovo T450 and a XPS 13. It's
really apparent to me the lower 'resolution' of the Lenovo's touch pad.

But with the Dell, I'm not sure how much more it can be improved.

Maybe because I don't use any gestures?

~~~
leppr
A big part of it might be the latency. I'm on an Asus ultrabook (UX430) with a
pretty wide, smooth clickable touchpad, but I still don't use it much because
it has a noticeable latency that makes it very frustrating to use compared to
that of a Macbook. I've noticed the same problem on many laptops (Lenovo
ideapad for instance, while my old Thinkpad x220's trackpad was responsive and
so more usable despite being absolutely tiny).

------
majewsky
Maybe someone needs to tell the author that different people have different
requirements.

Most of his argument is about the touchpad. I don't find the touchpad
particularly relevant: Weight, battery mileage, keyboard feeling and screen
quality are vastly more important for me (roughly in that order).

------
chris__butters
Made the jump to Mac about a decade and haven't used anything else (unless
experimenting) since then. The OS has the software I need and is built on Unix
so the command line is very similar to that of Ubuntu which I use on servers.

------
chewyland
My old MacBook "pro" running Windows 10 insider's is one rad machine.

